# Higher Voltage/resistance Vs Lower Voltage/resistance



## Silver (2/12/13)

Hi All

Is there any benefit of the one over the other at the same Power?

Lets take a simple example on some of my equipment with standard coils.

Scenario 1
Kanger Protank 2 standard coil - 2.2 ohm
Voltage on my Vision Spinner batt - 4 Volts
Power - 7.27W (V squared/R)

Scenario 2
Kanger Protank 2 standard coil - 1.8 ohm
Voltage on my Vision Spinner batt - 3.6 Volts
Power - 7.2 W (almost identical to above)

In theory, surely these two scenarios should give the same vape, all else equal?

However, I calculated the current for each scenario. I=V/R
Scenario 1 - 1.8 amps
Scenario 2 - 2 amps

Does the higher current (even though the same power is being used) make any difference? Surely the heating of the coil should be the same though?

I havent done side by side tests, since I only have one Protank. But I dont really notice much difference with the different coil. Then again, its hard for me to compare.

PS: I did see something about this somewhere on the forum. I think Matthee discussed it somewhere else. Apologies if this is repetition, but I think its a worthwhile topic to have a thread of its own


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

As I see it, and this subject is way above my pay grade: More current - battery drains quicker, but faster, hotter heat up resulting in more vapour, flavour and throat hit. The lower the resistance the more current with lesser voltage. Therein lies the advantage of mechs and rebuildables - you can customise to your sweet spot and preferences, be it clouds, flavour or throat hit or a combination thereof, you can even go to the level where you can build for sweet or acid tones in your juice.


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri (14/12/13)

Let's see the issue from a different perspective. THE LIQUID.

You can use low resistance and higher voltage to vape "heavy flavors" since they have a high percentage of flavor.
Less flavor concentrations or more "delicate" flavors e.g. tobaccos, will probably yield a burned taste if vaped at low resistances or high voltage.

PG-VG ratios and water concentration also plays an important role. The more VG the more chances to get the burned taste easier.

However, each individual's perception of taste is different than any other. So my advice to people that are in DIY, experiment and reach to a mixture that fits for your needs and pleasure.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/12/13)

Scenario 1 - 1.8 amps
Scenario 2 - 2 amps

This is quite correct Silver. It is all in the wattage. Both produce the same heat because the wattage is the same albeit with different value coils. 
The amps will differ according to the resistance to keep the heat value (joules or energy dissipated) or wattage the same.


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Thanks Johnny, that's what I thought. 

I have done a basic test of the above, but on two different tanks. The one is the Protank 2 Mini with the 1.8 ohm coil. The other is the Protank 2 (Mega) with the 2.2 ohm coil. At the same power and with the same juice I really cannot tell much difference. 

I suppose if you went with a much lower resistance for example, lets say 1 ohm. Then to get the same power of 7.2 Watts, you'd have to go down to 2.7 volts. (Not sure how that is practically achievable.) The current then would be 2.7 amps, much higher than 1.8 amps of scenario 1. Maybe then you would be able to tell some difference. Or maybe the coil would behave differently. Or maybe not...

Lets get back to vaping and tasting those flavours...

PS: I did see one of Busardo's videos where he made a comment that he hasn't tried a side by side comparison like this yet. (I.e. higher V, higher R vs. Lower V, lower R at the same Wattage.) I cant remember which video that was.


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Thanks for the info Angelos, 

I will keep that in mind. 

Didnt know its easier to get the burnt taste with VG.

Tell us what its like to be a perfumist? What's your typical day like? How do you go about trying to find new flavours?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/12/13)

Just to add. I vape 70% VG and if I go above 5w, it starts to taste burned.


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Wow, thats quite a low Wattage. I'm sitting normally at about 7.5W and havent noticed much burnt taste yet from pushing up the power. What equipment are you vaping on at 5W?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/12/13)

Actually I normally Vape at around 4w with my SVD and Vivi Nova tank and 2.8ohm coil.


----------

